# Roller Rock vs 100 % Epexy



## activepainter (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone here applied Roller rock over garage floor ? How it looks after a year or two? Is this as durable as 100 % solid Epoxy?? Thanks in advance. :help:


----------



## oakley (Dec 14, 2007)

I have seen Roller Rock perform very well with pedestrian traffic, but since it uses an acrylic resin, I wouldn't trust it on a floor where it will be in contact with hot tires. Use epox for best results.


----------



## concrete effects (Jul 27, 2009)

Would not use R. rock. You could go with Acid stain but if never used stay away from it. Let me know if you need more info on that. Could use Xylene stain with Xylene clear sealer with a skid gard, or we use 99% of the time is Penetrating waterborne acrylic pigmented dye stain with clear xylene sealer. Never had a problem with this stuff, works great. Remember results may vary due to shades /hues of concrete. Use a floor machine with de-greaser to clean floor normal p. washing will not due because of the slick floor. Don't acid etch!


----------

